# Going it alone.



## Minstrel1964 (Jun 4, 2014)

Just got myself a Citreon Relay Enterprise van, going it alone is my new look on life, soon to be x-wife is fading into the background and only looking forward . A bit of stealth camping and a bit of van converting but a taking a whole new view on life.
Onwards and upwards..............

Hello to all.


----------



## Deleted member 23433 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the site.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi and wellcome.

Great forum, loads of knowledge and advise when you need it. Just ask, someone will have the answer.

Happy wilding.

:fun::fun::camper::fun::fun:


----------



## jeffmossy (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome to the site.............
Good luck with your new adventure and dont forget to post any spots you find that are not on the database.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 4, 2014)

*Hi*

Welcome to the site and enjoy don't be on your own all the time get your name down for a meet and meet nice people and have a chat round a campfire with a drink or two , happy camping.  :have fun:


----------



## GinaRon (Jun 4, 2014)

Hello and welcome to a great site.  Good luck with your new adventure - it is the right frame of mind, onward and upward - happy and safe travelling. :drive:


----------



## Photophil (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm in the same situation as you. 

Welcome


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the site, hope the future brings all you seek.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 5, 2014)

hello and welcome, i "go it alone" as you put it, there's a whole new world out there for you to explore, as said, go to some of the meets, they give you confidence and you meet some great peeps, and have a good old giggle, you will find that you really aren't alone :dance:


----------



## Minstrel1964 (Oct 24, 2014)

*Warm Welcome*

Just thought I would drop a new thread and say thanks to all who posted a welcome, as soon as my van is up and running I will go to a meet and greet, I'm just putting new front shocks and a few other bits and pieces on her..........

I can't seem to get a tool to access the top strut bolt, got the old ones off by clamping the top of the strut but don't really want to do that to the new ones, anybody come across the same issue, the nut sits in the recess in the top of the strut.......thanks in advance for any advice given.........


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 24, 2014)

Minstrel1964 said:


> Just thought I would drop a new thread and say thanks to all who posted a welcome, as soon as my van is up and running I will go to a meet and greet, I'm just putting new front shocks and a few other bits and pieces on her..........
> 
> I can't seem to get a tool to access the top strut bolt, got the old ones off by clamping the top of the strut but don't really want to do that to the new ones, anybody come across the same issue, the nut sits in the recess in the top of the strut.......thanks in advance for any advice given.........



Is your problem getting on the nut or holding the shock from turning?


----------



## CAL (Oct 25, 2014)

Solo as well mate, (it's brill)
just finished my van and got away for five days in the Lake District, four nights wild camping in some really nice quiet spots from the POI's. Only reason I came home was I'd not re classed the van. All done now and will be off again soon, prob Scotland for the scenery and seafood.
All the best,
              CAL.


----------



## Freestyle (Oct 26, 2014)

*Freestyle*

I am on my own now as I lost my wife a year ago. You will find it's a great way to go Onward and upwards!


----------



## carol (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Minstrel and welcome to the forum. There are lots of doing it solo people on here so get to a meet ASAP! :wacko:


----------

